# MODEM or computer - Won't stay connected



## Bungraman (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi,

I have a P4 3.4 desktop sys running WINXP SP2 with a dial-up internet connection. My computer will not stay connected for more than 5mins before self terminating the connection. I have tried 3 seperate modems (1 internal PCI and the other 2 external comm port) but they all terminate the connection around the same time. I have contacted just about everyone except Microsoft in regards to this problem, including my ISP and the modem manufacturers. Of course my ISP blames the modem drivers which I have updated many times and the modem manufacturer blames the Chipset on my MOBO, which again I have updated, but still the problem exists. I believe WINXP has a 'DIAL-UP BUG or issues relating to security' but I have followed those instructions to the letter. Still the disconnection problem exists.
I am suspecting it is a setting in WINXP that I haven't tried, I have tried disabling the WINXP SP2 Firewall protection and Automatic updates but that has no effect.

ANYONE - ANY IDEAS??? :scared: 

Bungra

PS. The phone line is OK as I connect through my LAPTOP and ISP, even as I type this problem.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

We could use some more information. What internal modem did you try? What motherboard do you have? Which PCI slot is the internal modem being put in? What drivers are you trying to use like Windows drivers, modem manufacturer drivers, or something else you have downloaded? 

Also, are you trying to install the v.90 or the v.92 drivers? We do need to know when you go to Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manager, if there are any yellow or red marks beside the modem area.

All this info should help us to better understand what might be wrong.


----------



## Bungraman (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Tumbleweeds,

I've included the info that may help, but sorry it is a bit lengthy:

MOTHERBOARD
- Gigabyte GA-8i915P DUO (PRO)
Northbridge: Intel 915P Express Chipset
CPU
- Pent 4 LGA775 3.4 MHz Prescott

SYSTEM
OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name HOME-LWDGH2W2J3
System Manufacturer GBT___
System Model AWRDACPI
System Type X86-based PC
Processor x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4 GenuineIntel ~3416 Mhz
Processor x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4 GenuineIntel ~3416 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date Award Software International, Inc. F6a, 16/06/2005
SMBIOS Version 2.3
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS
System Directory C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale Australia
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
Time Zone AUS Central Standard Time
Total Physical Memory 1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory 740.82 MB
Total Virtual Memory 2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory 1.96 GB
Page File Space 2.40 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys


MODEM
Name Swann Speed Demon
Description Swann Speed Demon
DeviceID SERENUM\AMB3100\5&23DE782&0&0000
Device Type External Modem
Attached To COM1
Answer Mode Not Available
PNP Device ID SERENUM\AMB3100\5&23DE782&0&0000
Provider Name Swann Communications
Modem INF Path mdmsde.inf
Modem INF Section Gen56kExt
Blind Off  X4
Blind On X3
Compression Off %C0"H0
Compression On %C1"H3
Error Control Forced	\N4-J1
Error Control Off \N0
Error Control On \N3-J1
Flow Control Hard \Q3
Flow Control Off \Q0
Flow Control Soft \Q1
DCB &#x001c;
Default <
Inactivity Timeout 0
Modulation Bell B1
Modulation CCITT B0
Prefix AT
Pulse P 
Reset AT&F<cr>
Responses Key Name Swann Speed Demon::Swann Communications::Swann Communications
Speaker Mode Dial M1
Speaker Mode Off M0
Speaker Mode On M2
Speaker Mode Setup M3
Speaker Volume High L3
Speaker Volume Low L1
Speaker Volume Med L2
String Format Not Available
Terminator <cr>
Tone T

CONNECTIVITY
Connection Preference	Never dial

LAN Settings	

AutoConfigProxy wininet.dll
AutoProxyDetectMode	Enabled
AutoConfigURL	
Proxy Disabled
ProxyServer	
ProxyOverride	

iPrimus	

AutoProxyDetectMode	Disabled
AutoConfigURL	
Proxy Disabled
ProxyServer	
ProxyOverride	
Internet programs to use connection	Not Available

Maximum Attempts 10
Wait Between Attempts	5 sec
Disconnect Idle Time 20 min
AutoDisconnect Disabled

Modem Swann Speed Demon
Dial-Up Server PPP

Log on to Network No
Enable Software Compression	Yes
Require Encrypted Password	Yes
Require Data Encryption	No

Network Protocols TCP/IP

Use Server Assigned IP Address	Yes
IP Address 0.0.0.0
Use Server Assigned NameServer	Yes
NameServer Addresses Primary DNS: 0.0.0.0
Secondary DNS: 0.0.0.0
Primary WINS: 0.0.0.0
Secondary WINS: 0.0.0.0

Use IP Header Compression	Yes
Use Default Gateway	Yes

Script File Name	

*----- And some of the modem log script files*
ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,1,8
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
ATI1 - CD08.55 - 642 (06/30/2000) SERIAL - SPEAKERPHONE 01 - DSP PATCH: 001.65
ATI2 - ROM TEST OK
ATI3 - MD56xx
ATI4 - AMBIENT TECHNOLOGIES INC. ENGINEERING FIRMWARE DEPARTMENT 
ATI5 - Present, 32K DSP RAM.000
Host I/F: Serial
P. Mem. : 008 Bit 001 W.S. 
D. Mem : 008 Bit 001 W.S. 
DSP code location = INT ROM
ATI6 - Australia 61
ATI7 - AMBIENT TECHNOLOGIES INC. ENGINEERING FIRMWARE DEPARTMENT 
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - Modem type: Swann Speed Demon
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - Modem inf path: mdmsde.inf
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - Modem inf section: Gen56kExt
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - Matching hardware ID: serenum\amb3100
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - Opening Modem
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-26-2005 20:44:23.578 - Initializing modem.
09-26-2005 20:44:23.593 - Send: ATZ<cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:23.609 - TSP(0000): Making Call
09-26-2005 20:44:23.671 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:44:23.671 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:44:23.687 - Send: AT &F E0 V1 W2 &D2 &C1 S0=0 -C0 <cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:23.703 - Recv: AT &F E0 V1 W2 &D2 &C1 S0=0 -C0 <cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:23.703 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 20:44:23.781 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:44:23.781 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:44:23.796 - Send: ATS7=60\T0L1M1\N3-J1%C1"H3\Q3B0N1X4<cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:23.875 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:44:23.875 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:44:23.875 - Waiting for a call.
09-26-2005 20:44:23.890 - Send: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:23.937 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:44:23.937 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:44:23.953 - Send: ATS0=0<cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:24.000 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:44:24.000 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:44:24.000 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-26-2005 20:44:24.000 - Initializing modem.
09-26-2005 20:44:24.015 - Send: ATZ<cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:24.093 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:44:24.093 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:44:24.109 - Send: AT &F E0 V1 W2 &D2 &C1 S0=0 -C0 <cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:24.125 - Recv: AT &F E0 V1 W2 &D2 &C1 S0=0 -C0 <cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:24.125 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 20:44:24.203 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:44:24.203 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:44:24.218 - Send: ATS7=60\T0L1M1\N3-J1%C1"H3\Q3B0N1X4<cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:24.296 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:44:24.296 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:44:24.296 - Dialing.
09-26-2005 20:44:24.296 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010335) Status 0x00000000
09-26-2005 20:44:24.296 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DIALING
09-26-2005 20:44:24.296 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_PROCEEDING
09-26-2005 20:44:24.312 - Send: ATDT##########<cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - Recv: <cr>
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - Interpreted response: Informative
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - Recv: <lf>
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - Interpreted response: Informative
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - Recv: CONNECT 44000
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - Interpreted response: Connect
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - Connection established at 44000bps.
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-26-2005 20:44:49.125 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
09-26-2005 20:45:19.125 - Read: Total: 4453, Per/Sec: 146, Written: Total: 2745, Per/Sec: 88
09-26-2005 20:47:19.125 - Read: Total: 157690, Per/Sec: 1276, Written: Total: 83930, Per/Sec: 676
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000030
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - Hanging up the modem.
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - Recv: <cr>
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - Interpreted response: Informative
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - Recv: <lf>
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - Interpreted response: Informative
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - Recv: NO CARRIER
09-26-2005 20:48:18.812 - Interpreted response: No Carrier
09-26-2005 20:48:18.828 - Send: ATH<cr>
09-26-2005 20:48:18.906 - Recv: <cr>
09-26-2005 20:48:18.906 - Interpreted response: Informative
09-26-2005 20:48:18.906 - Recv: <lf>
09-26-2005 20:48:18.906 - Interpreted response: Informative
09-26-2005 20:48:18.906 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:48:18.906 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:48:18.906 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-26-2005 20:48:18.906 - Initializing modem.
09-26-2005 20:48:18.921 - Send: ATZ<cr>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.000 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.000 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:48:19.015 - Send: AT &F E0 V1 W2 &D2 &C1 S0=0 -C0 <cr>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.031 - Recv: AT &F E0 V1 W2 &D2 &C1 S0=0 -C0 <cr>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.031 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 20:48:19.109 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.109 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:48:19.125 - Send: ATS7=60\T0L1M1\N3-J1%C1"H3\Q3B0N1X4<cr>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.203 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.203 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:48:19.203 - Waiting for a call.
09-26-2005 20:48:19.218 - Send: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.265 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.265 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:48:19.281 - Send: ATS0=0<cr>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.328 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 20:48:19.328 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 20:48:19.328 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
09-26-2005 20:48:19.328 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x00010146) Status 0x00000000
09-26-2005 20:48:19.328 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
09-26-2005 20:48:19.328 - Session Statistics:
09-26-2005 20:48:19.328 - Reads : 63 bytes
09-26-2005 20:48:19.328 - Writes: 90 bytes


PCI MODEM

09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - Modem type: XH3472 DSE Modem 56K - PCI Int HaM V2
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - Modem inf path: oem7.inf
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - Modem inf section: Intels51
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - Matching hardware ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_1040&subsys_10008086&rev_00
09-25-2005 23:10:19.015 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-25-2005 23:10:19.015 - Initializing modem.
09-25-2005 23:10:19.031 - Send: AT<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.046 - Recv: AT<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.046 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:19.140 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.140 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:19.156 - Send: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.171 - Recv: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.171 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:19.328 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.328 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:19.343 - Send: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.359 - Recv: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.359 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:19.515 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.515 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:19.515 - Sending user initialization commands.
09-25-2005 23:10:19.531 - Send: AT&F0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.546 - Recv: AT&F0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.546 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:19.656 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.656 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:19.656 - Waiting for a call.
09-25-2005 23:10:19.656 - Send: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.671 - Recv: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.671 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:19.781 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.781 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:19.796 - Send: ATS0=0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.796 - Recv: ATS0=0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.796 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:19.921 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.921 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:19.921 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-25-2005 23:10:19.921 - Initializing modem.
09-25-2005 23:10:19.937 - Send: AT<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.937 - Recv: AT<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:19.937 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:20.046 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.046 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:20.062 - Send: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.078 - Recv: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.078 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:20.218 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.218 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:20.234 - Send: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.250 - Recv: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.250 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:20.406 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.406 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:20.406 - Sending user initialization commands.
09-25-2005 23:10:20.421 - Send: AT&F0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.437 - Recv: AT&F0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.437 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:20.546 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.546 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:10:20.546 - Dialing.
09-25-2005 23:10:20.546 - Send: ATDT##########<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.562 - Recv: ATDT0198380020<cr>
09-25-2005 23:10:20.562 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:10:47.031 - Recv: <cr><lf>CONNECT 44000<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:10:47.031 - Interpreted response: Connect
09-25-2005 23:10:47.031 - Connection established at 44000bps.
09-25-2005 23:10:47.031 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-25-2005 23:10:47.031 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-25-2005 23:11:17.031 - Read: Total: 2920, Per/Sec: 92, Written: Total: 1766, Per/Sec: 54
09-25-2005 23:13:17.031 - Read: Total: 83990, Per/Sec: 675, Written: Total: 9062, Per/Sec: 60
09-25-2005 23:15:17.031 - Read: Total: 97833, Per/Sec: 115, Written: Total: 11730, Per/Sec: 22
09-25-2005 23:16:03.703 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000030
09-25-2005 23:16:03.703 - Hanging up the modem.
09-25-2005 23:16:03.703 - Recv: <cr><lf>NO CARRIER<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:16:03.703 - Interpreted response: No Carrier
09-25-2005 23:16:03.703 - Send: ATH<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:03.718 - Recv: ATH<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:03.718 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:16:03.937 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:16:03.937 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:16:03.937 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-25-2005 23:16:03.937 - Initializing modem.
09-25-2005 23:16:03.937 - Send: AT<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:03.953 - Recv: AT<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:03.953 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:16:04.046 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.046 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:16:04.062 - Send: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.078 - Recv: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.078 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:16:04.234 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.234 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:16:04.234 - Send: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.250 - Recv: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.250 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:16:04.406 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.406 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:16:04.406 - Sending user initialization commands.
09-25-2005 23:16:04.421 - Send: AT&F0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.421 - Recv: AT&F0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.421 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:16:04.531 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.531 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:16:04.531 - Waiting for a call.
09-25-2005 23:16:04.546 - Send: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.562 - Recv: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.562 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:16:04.656 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.656 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:16:04.671 - Send: ATS0=0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.687 - Recv: ATS0=0<cr>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.687 - Command Echo
09-25-2005 23:16:04.796 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-25-2005 23:16:04.796 - Interpreted response: OK
09-25-2005 23:16:04.812 - Session Statistics:
09-25-2005 23:16:04.812 - Reads : 155 bytes
09-25-2005 23:16:04.812 - Writes: 119 bytes
09-26-2005 16:46:38.375 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 16:46:38.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 16:46:38.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 16:46:38.390 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 16:46:38.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 16:46:38.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 16:46:38.406 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
09-26-2005 16:46:38.406 - Modem type: XH3472 DSE Modem 56K - PCI Int HaM V2
09-26-2005 16:46:38.406 - Modem inf path: oem7.inf
09-26-2005 16:46:38.406 - Modem inf section: Intels51
09-26-2005 16:46:38.406 - Matching hardware ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_1040&subsys_10008086&rev_00
09-26-2005 16:46:38.531 - Opening Modem
09-26-2005 16:46:38.531 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-26-2005 16:46:38.531 - Initializing modem.
09-26-2005 16:46:38.546 - Send: AT<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:38.546 - Recv: AT<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:38.546 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:38.593 - TSP(0000): Making Call
09-26-2005 16:46:38.656 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:38.656 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:38.671 - Send: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:38.687 - Recv: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:38.687 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:38.828 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:38.828 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:38.843 - Send: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:38.859 - Recv: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:38.859 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:39.015 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.015 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:39.015 - Sending user initialization commands.
09-26-2005 16:46:39.031 - Send: AT&F0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.046 - Recv: AT&F0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.046 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:39.156 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.156 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:39.156 - Waiting for a call.
09-26-2005 16:46:39.156 - Send: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.171 - Recv: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.171 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:39.281 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.281 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:39.296 - Send: ATS0=0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.296 - Recv: ATS0=0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.296 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:39.421 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.421 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:39.421 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-26-2005 16:46:39.421 - Initializing modem.
09-26-2005 16:46:39.437 - Send: AT<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.437 - Recv: AT<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.437 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:39.546 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.546 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:39.562 - Send: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.578 - Recv: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.578 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:39.718 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.718 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:39.734 - Send: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.750 - Recv: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.750 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:39.906 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.906 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:39.906 - Sending user initialization commands.
09-26-2005 16:46:39.921 - Send: AT&F0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.937 - Recv: AT&F0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:39.937 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:46:40.046 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:46:40.046 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:46:40.046 - Dialing.
09-26-2005 16:46:40.046 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000102bc) Status 0x00000000
09-26-2005 16:46:40.046 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DIALING
09-26-2005 16:46:40.046 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_PROCEEDING
09-26-2005 16:46:40.046 - Send: ATDT##########<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:40.062 - Recv: ATDT0198380020<cr>
09-26-2005 16:46:40.062 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:47:06.203 - Recv: <cr><lf>CONNECT 44000<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:47:06.203 - Interpreted response: Connect
09-26-2005 16:47:06.203 - Connection established at 44000bps.
09-26-2005 16:47:06.203 - Error-control off or unknown.
09-26-2005 16:47:06.203 - Data compression off or unknown.
09-26-2005 16:47:06.203 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_CONNECTED
09-26-2005 16:47:36.203 - Read: Total: 10848, Per/Sec: 356, Written: Total: 3120, Per/Sec: 100
09-26-2005 16:49:04.437 - CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000030
09-26-2005 16:49:04.437 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DISCONNECTED(0x1)
09-26-2005 16:49:04.437 - TSP(0000): Dropping Call
09-26-2005 16:49:04.437 - Hanging up the modem.
09-26-2005 16:49:04.437 - Recv: <cr><lf>NO CARRIER<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.437 - Interpreted response: No Carrier
09-26-2005 16:49:04.453 - Send: ATH<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.453 - Recv: ATH<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.453 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:49:04.687 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.687 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:49:04.687 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
09-26-2005 16:49:04.687 - Initializing modem.
09-26-2005 16:49:04.687 - Send: AT<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.703 - Recv: AT<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.703 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:49:04.796 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.796 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:49:04.812 - Send: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.828 - Recv: AT&F E0 Q0 X4 S0=0 &D2 &C1 &S0 V1 W4 E1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.828 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:49:04.984 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:49:04.984 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:49:05.000 - Send: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.015 - Recv: ATS7=60S30=0L0M1+ES=3,0,2;%C1+DS=3,0;+DS44=3,0;&K3X4<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.015 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:49:05.171 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.171 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:49:05.171 - Sending user initialization commands.
09-26-2005 16:49:05.171 - Send: AT&F0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.187 - Recv: AT&F0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.187 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:49:05.296 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.296 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:49:05.296 - Waiting for a call.
09-26-2005 16:49:05.312 - Send: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.312 - Recv: at+vcid=1<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.312 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:49:05.421 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.421 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:49:05.437 - Send: ATS0=0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.453 - Recv: ATS0=0<cr>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.453 - Command Echo
09-26-2005 16:49:05.562 - Recv: <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>
09-26-2005 16:49:05.562 - Interpreted response: OK
09-26-2005 16:49:05.562 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_IDLE
09-26-2005 16:49:05.562 - TSP Completing Async Operation(0x000100cd) Status 0x00000000
09-26-2005 16:49:05.562 - TSP(0000): Closing Call
09-26-2005 16:49:05.578 - Session Statistics:
09-26-2005 16:49:05.578 - Reads : 155 bytes
09-26-2005 16:49:05.578 - Writes: 119 bytes


*Sorry if it is too long but the more info the better I say. NO YELLOW MARKS (QUESTIONS MARKS) NEXT TO DEVICE IN CONTROL PANEL/SYSTEM

BUNGRA.* :sayyes:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Here what I am seeing from your logs that stands out:

*CD dropped--Remote modem hung up. ModemStatus=00000030*

This shows up a number of times. 

Now you have to be careful what you read into this. 

My take is either the remote end disconnects you or there is something breaking the telco line connection. It does not appear your end is initiating the disconnect.

Now my first question, have you properly configured your dial up account name and password? The ISP will answer all calls, but will not keep a call active if the account name and password cannot be verified.

Are you actually able to browse the Internet with this connection, or is it just in the initial connection stages?

One other thing to check, is Internet Connection Properties for Dial Up under the Control Panel. Check the Advanced tab and check and see if Disconnect If Idle is enabled. This may not have anything to do with your issue, but it is worth checking.

JamesO


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You don't be any chance have two modems on this computer, do you? I see where it talks about the External Modem and later the PCI modem. Maybe I just read this wrong, but that seems strange. Please clarify this issue for us.


*MODEM*

Name Swann Speed Demon
Description Swann Speed Demon
DeviceID SERENUM\AMB3100\5&23DE782&0&0000
Device Type *External Modem*
Attached To COM1
Answer Mode Not Available
PNP Device ID SERENUM\AMB3100\5&23DE782&0&0000


*PCI MODEM*

Modem type: XH3472 DSE *Modem 56K - PCI Int * HaM V2
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - Modem inf path: oem7.inf
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - Modem inf section: Intels51
09-25-2005 23:10:18.859 - Matching hardware ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_1040&subsys_10008086&rev_00


----------



## Bungraman (Jul 1, 2005)

Firstly - 

JamesO.

I connect and are able to surf the net, I have timed the sessions repetively and it drops around the 3min 40sec mark. Account name and password is correct as I am using this account on my laptop, as I type now, and no dropout. My ISP claims my modem drivers are out of date but I have ran both modems on both WIN9x/NT and WIN2000/XP drivers and I am getting the same result.



Tumbleweeds.

I do not run the modems concurrently on the system, I install and run the modems seperately, as part of the diagnosis process, as stated before have set each modem up using WIN9x/NT and WIN2000/XP drivers. What you stated there is correct, they are the specs of the individual modems, installed seperately. My perference is to use the external modem, as the PCI internal is a loaner.

Thanks for your assistance, I know it is confusing? It has me baffled!!

Bungra. :wink:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Here is what I would like to see you try for now with the INTERTAL pci modem. If we can get this one to work, then we can also get the other one to work eventually (well, I think so anyway):

Take off the external modem.....DO NOT have it connected in any way while you try this:

Go to Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manager, and under Modem, unistall or delete everything under this heading from the system.

Shut down and move your internal modem to PCI #3 (third slot down from the AGP slot)

Boot up, let it find the modem and add drivers. See if this makes it work and stay connected. 

If not, then repeat the process and when it comes up, force it _(I know, it will say it has the best drivers for that modem, but ignore that)_ by selecting the Have own disk option....(_I know, it will say not digitally signed. but igonre that)_, you have to make it take them anyway. After it takes them, shut down and see if when it boots up, it stays connected.

If this does not work, then do the same with the External modem. Delete all items under modem and then when you shut down, Take out the internal and hook up the external....see if it will work that way.

What it almost sounds like to me is with the internal, you have a port sharing problem (moving it to PCI #3 might help this). With the external, it sounds like you might have some fragments of drivers that are causing the conflict that closes it up when you are online.

Note: If the internal is already in PCI #3, then move it to PCI #2, however it is best if it is in PCI #3 as a general rule to reduce the chance of port sharing and resource conflicts.

Post back.


----------



## ellwynd (Aug 13, 2005)

When you get connected how fast does your computer say the connection is?


----------



## Bungraman (Jul 1, 2005)

Tumbleweeds -

I took your advice, I installed the PCI internal into PCI3, it then had the result of rendering my on board sound component inop and subsequently did not bother to try to connect. I then installed it in PCI 1 & 2 and again the line keeps dropping around 3mins. Still no change for the ext modem.

Could it be serial port conflictions in the BIOS which XP has grabbed and is running with?? (I did flash the BIOS about 3-4 weeks ago for another prob)



Ellwynd - 

It is connecting at 44000kps, lasts around 3-4mins then drops. Have tried slowing the speed down, including obtaining slower connection lines/numbers into the server from my ISP tech depart.


BUNGRA


----------

